# Extremely fast MRAM data storage within reach



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Extremely fast MRAM data storage within reach.



> *Magnetic Random Access Memories (MRAM) are the most important new modules on the market of computer storage devices. Like the well known USB-sticks, they store information into static memory, but MRAM offer short access times and unlimited writing properties. Commercial MRAMs have been on the market since 2005. They are, however, still slower than the competitors they have among the volatile storage media.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

